# No thread on the new iPad?



## The Hooded Claw

It's interesting that no one has started a thread on the new iPad yet. I've been a reliable cash cow for Apple, I bought the iPad one, two, four, and Air on the release date. But I haven't even considered buying this one! I really like the light weight of the iPad Air 1, the only negative I have about it is that web browsing is a bit buggy since the most recent iOS 8 update (which I expect will be patched soon enough), and I have a nice OtterBox defender case for if I want to take it in harm's way. I'd have to replace or do without the case because of the thinner design of the new one. I understand the new Air is a bit thinner (which I don't care about) and weighs the same.

The pundits have been saying this is a rather blah upgrade, and I think they're right. But are there any members out there who are eager for the new design? It might look great to someone still using an iPad 2 or 3.


----------



## kwajkat

There seem to be two camps regarding the new ipad air, one who feels it isn't a significant upgrade and those who feel it is.  It is thinner, weights a bit less, has a faster processor, different screen etc. In my elderly mind that makes it a worthwhile upgrade.  I am getting one because I miss the larger screen (have mini now) to do my jigsaw puzzle, watch movies, etc. Also am getting the gold one so it will match my iphone 6.  What can I say I am a apple kindle whore and am not getting any money or kisses for my loyalty!!   Had a bunch of BB cert and a gift card to use so it helped justify getting one. At least that is the story I am sticking with!! Also got the fire HD 6 and have to say it has replaced my ipad mini to read at night with. It is the perfect size to take with me when I just want to read and don't want to carry anything larger. It fits nicely in my scottevest and is not as bulky as the other toys. Also will conserve my battery usage on the iphone. Plan on keeping it for awhile this time around so saving on the battery is important.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> It's interesting that no one has started a thread on the new iPad yet.


Seems to me, Claw, that you just did. 

FWIW, I don't really follow Apple at all -- have no iThings and no interest in getting any -- but something crossed my eyeballs via FB the other day that the newest iPads that have cell capability have "AppleSims" which means they're transferable to various networks? No clue what, exactly, that means or what difference it makes.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

kwajkat said:


> There seem to be two camps regarding the new ipad air, one who feels it isn't a significant upgrade and those who feel it is. It is thinner, weights a bit less, has a faster processor, different screen etc. In my elderly mind that makes it a worthwhile upgrade. I am getting one because I miss the larger screen (have mini now) to do my jigsaw puzzle, watch movies, etc. Also am getting the gold one so it will match my iphone 6.  What can I say I am a apple kindle whore and am not getting any money or kisses for my loyalty!!  Had a bunch of BB cert and a gift card to use so it helped justify getting one. At least that is the story I am sticking with!! Also got the fire HD 6 and have to say it has replaced my ipad mini to read at night with. It is the perfect size to take with me when I just want to read and don't want to carry anything larger. It fits nicely in my scottevest and is not as bulky as the other toys. Also will conserve my battery usage on the iphone. Plan on keeping it for awhile this time around so saving on the battery is important.


I definitely like the larger screen, I would never have been happy with an iPad mini as my only tablet! For me, they've gotten weight and thickness down low enough that further decreases don't move me, but obviously they appeal to some buyers--having choices, shades of Android! Have fun with your new toy!

I might have considered an HD6 if I didn't have an HDX7 already for when I am trying to travel ultra lightweight and for watching video in bed as I wind down at night.

I am also a Scottevest user. I *really* like my Tropiformer, which is my go-to lightweight jacket and windbreaker, and their Explorer shirts can't be beat for traveling or hiking. I'm not as keen on some t shirts I bought from them. Love the pockets, but the material frizzed up on every one of them.


----------



## Toby

I was going to start this thread last night, but ran out of time. I'm getting this hopefully at BB instead of ordering it online at Apple like I have in the past. I am giving my iPad 2 to my father, so this will be a nice upgrade. I was going to get the iPad Mini 3, but someone pointed out there is a bigger upgrade for the Air. My iPad 2 & original Mini is buggy too, since the update.


----------



## kwajkat

I love my scottevest stuff of which I have several things. The only thing I don't like about the Explorer shirt is that it wrinkles really bad. The other one doesn't and it is nice as a jacket shirt over a t shirt for those times when you need something but not as heavy as a jacket. Sometimes the tropiformer gets too warm for me. I do like it better than the transformer one. Have the Revolution plus jacket got off ebay for really great price brand new but it hasn't been cold enough to wear it the last two years. Picked up an expedition jacket and quest vest off ebay as well. You can get some great deals on them much better than paying full price or even the 20% off deals they have.  So you can say I am a huge fan of scottevest. Great for going through TSA.

Watched a movie on the HD6 last night not bad. I plan on using my to hold my kindle library and use the ipad for movies and games. Best of both worlds!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I imagine the HD6 will work like the HDX 7 does for me, as a do-it-all ereader, browser,, and video viewer, but I'd rather have afull-sized ipad for video!

They had an end-of-season sale on the heaviest Scottevest jacket (forget the name) at the end of last winter, and I got one semi-cheap, but it hasn't been cold enough to wear yet! That will come soon, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Since I just got my Air in May, I'm not quite ready for a new iPad yet.  I did read that reviewers thought the new Air  was a worthy upgrade, but that they were underwhelmed by the new iPad Mini.

Betsy


----------



## luvmykindle3

I am still undecided. I have the first version on the mini, a better screen would be nice, but I'm not that pressed, mine works just fine, even with the upgrade. I also have the ipad 3. The only reason I was thinking about upgrading it was for all my devices to have the same plugs. It still works great, I didn't do the update on it after hearing so many complain. I'm in no rush. If there's a great Black Friday offer, I might, otherwise I'm good. I'll save my money for the watch.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

I usually like to splurge and get myself the new ipad model when it comes out, but I'm undecided on the new one.  The Air is a really good tablet and I haven't had any issues with it. It's fast, powerful, and gets good battery life.  I typically never say no to a processor bump and I really like touch ID, but I was hoping for "something else" that would differentiate the new model from the old.  For a while there were rumors the new ipad would get split screen abilities to run multiple apps at once.  That would have been fairly useful to have, but there was nary a peep about it in Apple's presentation.

As it is, I'm not really certain that what's there is worth plunking down the money to upgrade.


----------



## Pickett

I love my ipad Air and truly can't think of anything that needs to be improved on it.  
As Rick said, a split screen would be nice, but even if it were in the new version, I wouldn't be buying.  I am too happy with what I have to spend the money on new. Even I were looking to upgrade from an older version, I would probably go with last year's Air if it would save me some serious money ( $100 or more.)


----------



## kwajkat

If you go to the Macrumors.com website, they have an article on the benchmarks for the ipads, iphones, etc. I would say based on those marks that people who are saying the air 2 is not an improvement need to rethink their thoughts. Looks to me like there is a large jump in performance.  Anyway I have mine ordered and am looking forward to getting it. I have the ipad mini 2 but am looking forward to the larger screen to play my jigsaw game and watch movies.


----------



## nico

While i love my iPad Air, i still often think "if only this were thinner and lighter still". And now the new one is. But i can't justify another $700 device when we have cover art to pay for!


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

kwajkat said:


> If you go to the Macrumors.com website, they have an article on the benchmarks for the ipads, iphones, etc. I would say based on those marks that people who are saying the air 2 is not an improvement need to rethink their thoughts. Looks to me like there is a large jump in performance. Anyway I have mine ordered and am looking forward to getting it. I have the ipad mini 2 but am looking forward to the larger screen to play my jigsaw game and watch movies.


I saw it and I've gotta say it definitely is swaying me. That's some serious firepower under the hood. The only thing I have to ask myself now is will I have a reason to use that extra power or if I just want it because it's cool.


----------



## kwajkat

Wanting it just because it is cool works!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kwajkat said:


> Wanting it just because it is cool works!!


Wanting it just because it is cool definitely works for me! Actually buying it just because it is cool, not so much.  I'll wait.

Betsy


----------



## maries

I have an original mini and bought DH an Air last year.  The Air is really nice.  So now I want an Air 2 or original Air if someone is selling a 32 or 64GB for a good price.  I'd keep my mini for traveling and carrying around. I use my mini so much more than my Amazon Fire.


----------



## Cardinal

I'm on the fence. Last year I bought my first iPad, the Air. I decided I wanted the mini and would buy this year's updated model. Unfortunately, the Mini 3 is the Mini with Retina display with Touch ID and anew color. 

I'm thinking about getting last year's Mini at a discounted price, but I find surfing the web slow on my iPhone 5s and Air, and the Mini 2 has the same chip so wouldn't be faster.


----------



## Toby

That's why I'm getting the iPad Air 2 instead of the Mini 3 which was what I had planned to buy.


----------



## maries

Cardinal said:


> I'm on the fence. Last year I bought my first iPad, the Air. I decided I wanted the mini and would buy this year's updated model. Unfortunately, the Mini 3 is the Mini with Retina display with Touch ID and anew color.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting last year's Mini at a discounted price, but I find surfing the web slow on my iPhone 5s and Air, and the Mini 2 has the same chip so wouldn't be faster.


I haven't heard of issues with the newer ipads being slow. I have the original Mini and haven't noticed any slowness issues although I only have this and the Kindle Fire HD for comparison. I want the Air 2 but upgrading for the size. I will keep my Mini though.


----------



## Toby

I pre-ordered the iPad Air 2, wifi, 64 GB, in silver from Amazon. Should get it in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Toby

Got an email notice today. It's coming on Friday. Yay! Happy Birthday to me..well tomorrow it is.  I picked out an ESR Illustraters' case for it on Amazon. That's coming Wed.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Toby said:


> Got an email notice today. It's coming on Friday. Yay! Happy Birthday to me..well tomorrow it is. I picked out an ESR Illustraters' case for it on Amazon. That's coming Wed.


Enjoy! Should be an awesome upgrade.


----------



## Meemo

I wasn't interested in the Air 2 until I saw one. Man, it is lovely. I have a 1st gen Mini and a 3rd gen iPad - which has a cracked screen courtesy of the grandkids. Not a bad crack, but it's there. But I'm not sure I use it enough to justify getting a new one - well, actually if I got the Air 2 I'd probably use it instead of the Mini unless it were for reading. What to upgrade?? iPhone 5S? iPad? Just wait and get an iWatch when they come out? So many toys tools to choose from...


----------



## Toby

Thanks for telling me this. I haven't seen it in person yet. Sounds fantastic! Yes, it will be a big upgrade going from the iPad 2 to the iPad Air 2. I seem to be stuck at the 2nd Generation.   I'll be still using my 1st Generation Mini like now. I alternate tablets. I use them so much, when the battery goes down on one, I charge it & use the other one. I'll be passing on my iPad 2 to my father. My next purchase after paying for this will be my iPhone 6+. 
    Em, since you have a cracked screen caused by the grandchildren, & you really like the Air 2, get that. Why? Because I think you had said that you really don't want a phablet iPhone, you can still use the Pay thing on the Air 2 & use the 5S, if this is correct & makes sense to you. Otherwise, just ignore my advice.


----------



## Toby

IT'S HERE!!! 2 days early. I got the emails. I was home. I stalked the front door. At 2:00 I looked out the front window, saw the brown truck, put something down & waited with baited breath for the UPS man to approacch me with the package as I waited inside the open door. I got the package right in my hands. I told the UPS man that I had been waiting for the package, after he gave me a I didn't expect to see a living person around. He smiled. I would have jumped up & down screaming if I didn't worry that he would think I was a nut case. While I was waiting, I was thinking, it seems like if the purchase was inexpensive, the package comes earlier. If it's expensive, it comes later. Anyway, it's great so far. I don't see the words come up while typing this like I thought it would after the latest update. That's the only thing that hasn't worked. The syncing is better on this. I didn't even have to type in my password here to get into KBoards. Also, my username was already listed in other places. I did not have that before. I had to fill out everything on my previous ithings.


----------



## Patceel

Santa came early because DH has no interest/no clue about choosing electronics.Have had 3 iPads & traded iPad 4 to get the iPad air 2.If I go for a new one,prefer to go for the newest.Have read they are going to have new models this Spring.
Right now ,can't think of any upgrade I would trade for. The iPad air 2 is very,very nice. Love the screen,so colorful,easy to read. Battery time is great.Have all the latest up grades.I got the Apple case .....fits perfectly.Bought the same one for 1st 
iPad & used it for around 6 yrs.Price hasn't changed & think it is worth every dime.....or dollar.JMO  Pat


----------



## skyblue

I am on _iPad Air 2_ watch. After the fiasco with my _Fire 7HDX_, I am delighted to upgrade my iPad 3 to the iPad Air 2. I am also getting the _Voyage_.  My Fire 7HDX is being sent to time out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, skyblue!

When is the Air coming?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

New toy time, Skyblue!  Enjoy...


----------



## skyblue

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo, skyblue!
> 
> When is the Air coming?


Friday! 



The Hooded Claw said:


> New toy time, Skyblue! Enjoy...


Thank you!!


----------



## Meemo

DH is kicking himself for not getting an Air 2 when there was a one-day discount on them last month. He decided at the time he was fine with what we have (a 1 & a 3, and we each have a Mini) and that really he mostly uses his Mini anyway, which is true. But now he has non-buyer's remorse. There'll be another, I'm sure.


----------



## skyblue

Meemo said:


> DH is kicking himself for not getting an Air 2 when there was a one-day discount on them last month. He decided at the time he was fine with what we have (a 1 & a 3, and we each have a Mini) and that really he mostly uses his Mini anyway, which is true. But now he has non-buyer's remorse. There'll be another, I'm sure.


Ooh, I hate non-buyers remorse! Hubby usually talks me into it saying, "You know you'll regret it if you don't purchase it. You can always return it after you think it over."


----------



## Toby

Congrates, It's Friday! How do you like it?


----------



## skyblue

Toby said:


> Congrates, It's Friday! How do you like it?


I love it! It's a sweet upgrade from my iPad 3. It's noticebly faster, and the display is amazing!


----------



## luvmykindle3

I upgraded to the new iPad mini , not much difference that I've noticed aside from a crisper screen, which was the only reason I upgraded.


----------



## Meemo

Another chance to get $100 off the Air 2 - this time at Best Buy. DH is pondering - has one in his online cart.


----------



## Meemo

He did it. He loves it. I might get to use it occasionally. 

Oh and if anyone is in need of a case/cover, he loves this ZooGue cover that he got for it. (He got it direct from ZooGue and it came very quickly.)


----------



## Toby

$100 off! Sweet! That's a great deal. I already got my iPad 2 from Amazon, otherwise I would have gone with this deal.


----------



## Meemo

Worked out well for us both - he's using the Air 2 & now I have the Mini with retina screen (and 128gb of memory!) that he'd been using - a nice upgrade for us both.


----------



## Toby

Sounds terrific to me.


----------

